# Can I take the FE in New Jersey or New York without a Bachelor degree in Civil Engineering?



## CookieGoneLoco (Oct 3, 2021)

I graduated with a BA in Physics, but realized late into my degree that I wanted to go for civil engineering as my career. Since I don't have any background in that field, I thought studying for and taking the FE would help me land some internships, and potentially open doors for job opportunities in civil engineering. But it seems that some states require a BS in civil engineering to take the exam. I am wondering if the states of New Jersey and New York require a BS in civil engineering in order to take the FE.

Alternatively, I was also considering enrolling in a graduate program for civil engineering. Specifically, I am interested in structural engineering. However, this would require me to take some undergraduate civil engineering courses, which could potentially take another 4 to 6 semesters, before I can be eligible for the graduate program. Will I still be eligible to take the FE in NJ or NY if I get an MS in civil engineering, but no BS in civil, or would I really need to start all over, and get a BS in civil?


----------



## like_civil (Oct 3, 2021)

CookieGoneLoco said:


> I graduated with a BA in Physics, but realized late into my degree that I wanted to go for civil engineering as my career. Since I don't have any background in that field, I thought studying for and taking the FE would help me land some internships, and potentially open doors for job opportunities in civil engineering. But it seems that some states require a BS in civil engineering to take the exam. I am wondering if the states of New Jersey and New York require a BS in civil engineering in order to take the FE.
> 
> Alternatively, I was also considering enrolling in a graduate program for civil engineering. Specifically, I am interested in structural engineering. However, this would require me to take some undergraduate civil engineering courses, which could potentially take another 4 to 6 semesters, before I can be eligible for the graduate program. Will I still be eligible to take the FE in NJ or NY if I get an MS in civil engineering, but no BS in civil, or would I really need to start all over, and get a BS in civil?




Here is your answer from NCEES website [ creators of the : FE, PE, PE-Structural - 16 hrs ( also known in some states as SE ) , FS, PS exams ]



> Exam registration and authorization :
> 
> The New Jersey board does not require examinees to submit an application or an additional fee prior to registering with NCEES and scheduling an FE exam.
> Examinees will be provided one attempt per testing window and no more than three attempts in a 12-month period.




hope this helps!!


----------

